# bee o pac versus cutting honey from the frame



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I was wondering why people have moved from cutting comb from the frame to sell as cut comb honey versus using bee o pac?? 

The advantage to any cassette system is that you don't have to cut and wait for it to drain. The honey is already in the package. The advantages of various cassette systems are a different topic, but Bee-o-pac is a smaller package and it's a half comb. In other words it's from the midrib out. Cut comb and Ross rounds and section honey are full comb. Meaning the midrib is in the center of the comb and the whole comb is what you are selling.

>what is the cost of bee o pac? 

Try Betterbee or anyone else and see. I don't remember off the top of my head. But it will be more than cutting comb and putting it in a clamshell box.


----------

